# Breast biopsy with diagnostic mammogram



## JMAiken (Nov 3, 2009)

If a provider does a breast biopsy with a clip under ultrasound or MRI guidance can I code the diagnostic mammogram that is done after?


----------



## Sephardic (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes I do that all the time. I've read the trick is as long as he isn't using mammographic guidance to do the biopsy and clip and then turn around and do a mammogram to check for the clip. As long as it's Ultrasound or MRI...


----------

